# My Yankee Candle Boney Bunch Collection



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

Cool looks like a big collection to me


----------



## redsea (Jul 15, 2014)

Nice collection! Are you planing on adding more this year?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

redsea;bt3338 said:


> Nice collection! Are you planing on adding more this year?


Yes, I probably will be adding more this year. I probably won't be buying as many as I have in past years, but I will for sure buy at least a couple.


----------

